# Official Thread: Bulls vs. Hawks, 10/31/03



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

The best medicine for a loss like last night is to put it in the past and move on. And move on to a home game against someone like the Hawks. I think it is important that the Bulls come out and hammer the Hawks. Here is the nine man rotation the Hawks ran last night against the Hornets. Pretty pathetic IMO.


Terry,Vaughn
Glover
Jackson,Diaw
Abdur-Rahim,Nailon
Ratliff,Mohammed


We really should crush these guys.


Bulls 104

Hawks 86


Leading Scorer: Rose 24


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

THIS GAME IS A MUST WIN FOR THE BULLS..If we lose this one..then that's pretty much it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> THIS GAME IS A MUST WIN FOR THE BULLS..If we lose this one..then that's pretty much it.


In the 2nd game of the year?
I agree it'd be a terrible sign if we lose this one, but I dont know if thats quite it just yet.


I'm gonna go Bulls 88, Hawks 82
Rose - 23 points


----------



## forcaje (Nov 1, 2002)

There is no such thing as a 'MUST WIN' in the second game of a 82 game season.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> Terry,Vaughn
> ...


How is that any worse than the Wizards starting five?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Lose

Hawks- 90
Bulls- 82


Last time the Bulls played, Ratliff handled Curry easily.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> THIS GAME IS A MUST WIN FOR THE BULLS..If we lose this one..then that's pretty much it.


:laugh: You're kidding ... right?

Bulls 88
Hawks 81

Leading scorer: Crawford with 19


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hawks 89
Bulls 77

HAWKS win this game, folks. Theo had 5 blocks last night, will get 5 more tomorrow night. Look for SAR to put in a better performance, and don't expect another 25+ turnovers from the Hawks. The Bulls don't have a George Lynch type blanket defender


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Woo, I missed the other game guessing, I'll put it now before I forget.

Bulls - 87
Hawks - 75

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win. 90-84


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

It's bad karma when I pick the Bulls to crush a team, so....

Hawks- 97
Bulls-81




(If the Bulls actually get smashed by the Hawks I'm putting my head in a blender) :dead:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hawks will when they looked good aganist the Hornets and the Bulls looked horrid


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> It's bad karma when I pick the Bulls to crush a team, so....
> 
> Hawks- 97
> ...


Wouldn't that hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that hurt?


That's what the bib is for.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hawks 94, Bulls 90

Stephen Jackson scores 23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what the bib is for.


OH. Silly me.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 92-85. Jalen with 19. I think there will be a lot of balance in the scoring colum for the Bulls. Eddy will struggle against Ratliff and will probably get into early foul trouble trying to play more aggressive on the boards and on defense (after all of the flack he has caught). Abdur Rahim should have aa high scoring game (24 points) if Tyson doesn't play.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I forgot this is gonna be in Chicago, that changes everything. I think this will be a close game in the 80s for both teams


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is also the game where they will honor Jerry Krause at half time. It will be so interesting to see what kind of fan reaction he gets. I hope its a good one. 

Look at what Pip said in the Trib:

_"What do we have Friday night?" Pippen said with a smirk. "I don't know anything about it."

Reminded of the occasion, Pippen paused and then smirked again.

"I don't want to be there to witness it," he said. "I'm going to leave it at that."_


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

I think (and i hope, ) the Bulls will win tonight!
Crawford is now better than Terry.
Rose is totaly better than Glover.
Pippen is better defensive player than Jackson and Diaw and play very well in penetration.
Baxter is better rebounder than Reef,but he can't score a lot.But it's not a problem!
Curry can domine Ratliff if he plays like the 02-03 end-season.

Our bench is really really better!
Mason vs.Vaughn :shy:
Marshall vs. Diaw :rocket: 
Fizer vs. Nailon :starwars: 
Blount vs. Mohammed :hurl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls 87
Hawks 83

Leading Scorer: Gill 16


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 102
Hawks 95

Alot of people going under 90 points for the Bulls...


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 93
Hawks 87

(Curry 21)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

last game i wrote Bulls win. so this time i go with murphy's law and hope to be so wrong.

Hawks - 101
Bulls - 88

Rahim - 25

and for all those that wrote down the Hawks loosing with less than 80 pnts i wanna say that sadly no team will score less then 80 against our amazing D-not at their home anyway.

with the D we played at season openner even the L.A Sparks would score over 80(maby even win)


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

1-0 and on my way to some ribs. After predicting the Bulls to lose Wed, I will go that route again and say this team isn't comfortable playing together yet. Give them another 5-7 games.

Hawks 92 Bulls 83 High Scorer: Rose 17


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Bulls - 88
Hawks - 84


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll be at the game tonight and one of many who I hope don't boo Jerry Krause at his halftime ceremony. I'll post my impressions from the game when I get back tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

I'm 0-1, but I, like the Bull, still have plenty of time to turn this season around. I believe these guys each looked inside of themselves and made some resolutions about how to play this game differently. We'll do much better on offense, not much worse on "D".

The Bull takes this game:

Bull 101
Hawk 95

Low scorer is Linton Johnson, who sits on the end of IR but will accidently breathe in Eddy's direction and cause a turnover, for a point total of -2.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 3, 98-95.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

103-95

Bulls


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok, 0-1 so far (thanks Bulls!) but I think tonight the Bulls are gonna do some damage but it is gonna be hard fought. Bulls win 102-98 in OT. Leading scorer is Rose with 27pts.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

99-90 Bulls. I'm just gonna play that all season... see if I can match one up.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheSquirrel</b>!
> Bulls 93
> Hawks 87
> 
> (Curry 21)


Curry's out, so, if I may, I'd like to change my high scorer to Crawford: 19 points


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawks 104
Bulls 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (, Sean, Bullsmaniac, RetroDreams, L.O.B, Kneepad, , Darius Miles Davis, , happygrinch, RoRo, Jumpman23, robert60446, )

Any of you want a chance at a nice rib dinner? Need to play in order to have a chance to win.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 95
Hawks 82


Bulls come out like gangbusters after their wakeup call.

ERob flirts with a trip dub

ECurry grabs a board, comes down hard, like a 7 foot Karl Malone, knocks Theo Ratliff out cold with his swinging elbows and gets tossed arguing with the official that it should have been a non-call. ECurry's pants fall down again on his way off the court and Paxson goes ballistic.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls lose

Hawks 83
Bulls 78

High scorer: Jalen Rose


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Are the Bulls really that disappointing or are y'all just trying that reverse psychology trick. If I think they will lose, then they'll win.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's the most realistic score: 

(As Sat Night Live guys would put it) 

Bulls 204 
Hawks 1.5 (Bulls feel sorry for beating them 204-1, they give them a half point) 

Leading scorer, Blount with 67 

(everytime i put a serious prediction, the Bulls lose, time to loosen things up a little 
  )


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 105
Hawks 92

High Scorer: Jamal Crawford


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls are pissed about Wednesday night and flat blow-up and take out their frustration on the helpless Atlanta Hawks...

Bulls - 109
Hawks - 83

Jamal scores 30 on 13-18 shooting and within 10 minutes of the end of the game, there's a thread called "Jamal Takes Too Many Shots." :grinning:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls win easily, though they don't blow it out.

Bulls win, 92-84


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls 101 - Hawks 87.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI

Jason Terry got a triple double against the Bulls last time they played. He shot .483, grabbed 4.5 rebounds/gm, dished 8.5 assists, and scored 18.3 PPG.

Rose shot .507 against Atlanta last season, averaging 26 PPG.

Crawford shot .303 against Atlanta last season in 4 games. He averaged 6.5 PPG against them.

Fizer shot .517 against Atlanta in two games. He averaged 19 PPG.

Chandler shot .424 against Atlanta, and averaged 7.25 rebounds and 9.5 PPG.

Marshall shot .405 against Atlanta and averaged 8.5 rebounds and 10.3 PPG.

Curry shot .500 against Atlanta and averaged 3.25 rebounds and 8.5 PPG.

Ratliff shot .556 against us, averaging 7.25 rebounds and 10.0 PPG.

Abdur-Rahim shot just .412 with 4.5 rebounds but 16.3 PPG.

The bulls are 3-4 against Atlanta under Cartwright.

Looks like Lonny Baxter is going to start, but Curry is "questionable." The starting lineup for the Bulls may be Crawford, Rose, Chandler, Pippen and Baxter.

Peace!


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls will win 97-83.

Leading scorer will be Rose with 27pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's my prognosis for the Bulls tonight.

Curry won't play, or won't play much. Chandler might be the starting C. The lineup would be: Crawford, Rose, Chandler, Pippen, and Baxter.

Of those 5, only Crawford, Rose, and to a lesser extent, Pippen can be counted on to score on a given posession. Of those three, Rose is the prolific scorer (particularly against Atlanta), so he better be involved in the offense from the getgo. Or else, shades of Wednesday.

Beyond those three, we have Fizer and Marshall as scoring options. 

So what are the possibilities for us to get to 100 pts?

Rose 30
Crawford 30
Pippen 15
Marshall 15
Fizer 10

Or

Rose 20
Crawford 20
Pippen 10
Marshall 15
Fizer 15
Chandler 10
everyone else 10 (combined)

If I were Atlanta, I'd focus on trying to shut down Rose. The chances the Bulls pass 85 points are slim, IMO.

Sorry to influence the contest like this.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bulls : 84

Hawks : 79

High Scorer : Jamal Crawford


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls win in a 70-69 thriller.
Leading scorer: Fizer with 19 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: ( L.O.B, PC Load Letter, Philo, DaBullz, Darius Miles Davis, happygrinch, Spyfy, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, ArtestFan,)

Have you predicted the score for tonight? That goes for all of you invisible. You know who you are.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

fine i'll predict a score and leading scorer 

pippen 17 in a balanced effort bulls win 87-74


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

105-97
Hawks


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Fine, I'll step out on the limb and bite......Bulls 101-Hawks 89


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Hawks 87
Bulls 83

Curry doesnt play, right?
I hit on Crawfords 16 shot over/under in the last game... I say he goes over once again...
Chandler gets more than 12 Boards.
Rose shoots it more than 18 times.
Pippen plays less than 32 minutes.
Kendall Gill continues to provide his "energy off the bench" by chucking a shot for every 2 minutes he plays... this game being at least 12 shots.

Theo Ratliff has at least half a dozen blocks in this one...


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Bulls 86
Hawks 79

Bulls Leading scorer - Rose 23

It'll be a tough game.. I think we overrated the way the Bulls would come out at the beginning of the season.. we'll see how vet. leadership of Pip and Gill will do. With Chandler still aching, it pains me to see 1/2 of the Towers play especially when one the other healthy tower looks like he's playing back in Rucker Park..  

Bulls will start slow and slowly pick up the pace a gradually get better. How much better is questionable.. but Cleveland and Toronto are looking pretty nice and will def. challenge us for the 7/8 playoff spots


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Wizards beating Toronto 21-11 after Q1.

Those guys DO play D.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls 93
Hawks 81

Leading Scorer: Rose with 29 on only 16 shots

*Crawford 8 assists
*Chandler plays limited minutes
*Marshall gets more then his 17 min last game.
*ERob gets knocked on his *** the first time he takes it to the rack and does NOT get hurt.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls 91
Hawks 82


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Gill is starting in Pips place .I expect us to play much better as Crawford doesnt have to wrestle for control of the offense with Pip.I expect Pip to have a solid game directing the second unit.

97-86 Bulls 

High scorer:Crawford


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Wiz and Raptors 6:00 left in the third. 45-43 wiz. Raptors shooting, 34%


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Its gametime..

*Bulls Starters:* Chandler, Gill, Crawford, Rose, Curry

Maybe this lineup will be better tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lineups

Rahim
Jackson
Ratliff
Glover
Terry

Bulls:

Crawford
Gill
Curry
Chandler
Rose


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks pretty good.. Hope Pip can help off the bench!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i like the line up change

and i like the reasoning behind it more


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Curry with Jump Hook 2-0 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

C'mon Eddy.. Offensive Foul! :upset:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Jamal looked "FOCUSED" during pregame introductions!

Bulls have more energy but still look sloppy!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Curry for 2.. 6-1 Bulls


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Eddy just put his hand up for a rebound!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler have 6 rebounds???


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rose jumper 8-1 Bulls

Curry to the line!

Nice hustle tonight!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler have 6 rebounds???


Yep already :yes: .. Curry hits both ft.. 10-1


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

8 boards for Tyson.. 4 min into the game.. Dang

Gill for 3.. 13-2 Bulls.. TO Hawks.. 7:45 left in 1st


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

now let's hope our BOYS don't get in early foul trouble


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13-2! Nice ovation. 

Chandler 8 rebounds! :jawdrop:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks 0-10...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steal Kendall .. Tyson to Curry for a dunk.. 15-2


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Go BULLS!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tyson layup.. 17-4

Nazr shot.. 17-6

Crawford runner.. 19-6


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Offensive foul against the Hawks.. Nice job Chandler..

Marshall in for Chandler (4 pts, 10 boards)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler tired. 4 pts 10 rebounds.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It was nice idea to bring Pippen of the bench...Gill could be very useful to us this year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill layup and fouled.. 21-6

Gill ft good 22-6


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it seems people were wondering about the bulls determination after such a loss ....wonder no more


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

man, Chandler really makes a difference in this team. Hes keeping the backboards nice and clean, and making it hard for the other team to score inside. 

Good to see them turning it around after game 1.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If I was at UC at give a standing ovation ..Tyson 10 rebounds ..his first game in 3 weeks


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nazr FT good 22-7 Bulls..

Kendall with 3 steals now.. 

Jackson dunk 22-9..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ratliff dunk 22-11.. Timeout Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler leaves the game and Atlanta gets 5 unanswered points.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

marshall and Blount in.. I guess Fizer is falling out of the rotation


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Robinson and Pippen now in


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We might need Chandler to play a little bit more than expected


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rose for 3.. 25-11


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

enough of these offensive fouls. How many are we gonna get called for every game???


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Nazr Mohammed...common guys get the rebound


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

By the way...don't you all think it's about time the Bulls become at least a 73% FT shooting team???

Just think about how many missed FT's we've had dating from last year(Below 70%)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

29-21 bulls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

29-21 Bulls End of 1st

*Notable Stats:*
Curry: 8 pts
Chandler: 4 pts, 10 boards
Gill: 6 pts, 3 steals
Crawford: 2 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists
Free Throws: 7/7 (100%)
3 PT %: (67%) 2/3


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 29-Hawks 21 End of 1st


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler is the spark plug on this team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

After Chandler sat down, we got 1 rebound!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Crawford to Marcus for jumper 31-21

Over The Back foul on Diaw.. Bulls Ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer is doing a nice job finding Marshall!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Chandler and Curry back.. Fizer and Marshall sit


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

33-24 Bulls.. Gill for Robinson


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jamal has taken only 1 shot?????:|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill 4th steal to Crawford.. 35-25


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's see if the Baby Bulls could spark another run....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

this game is still going to be tough for us


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

35-30 Bulls.. Timeout.. 8 min left in 2nd


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

wait till the Hawks start hitting those outside shots..just wait..

We don't have players that can take over


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fire Cartwright. He doesn't know how to motivate his team.

LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rose to Curry 37-30


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

^^ Same Score.. 5:34 left in half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am still concerned with our shooting. 

We are now shooting, 37%! Add the 32% from the first game and that is not too good. 

Hawks 31%.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Eddie's shorts have stayed on all game. At least that's settled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dives for a loose ball again.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Eddie's shorts have stayed on all game. At least that's settled.


Actually, I saw them sagging pretty good as he ran down the court after scoring a basket.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We cant shoot the ball...what is wrong with Eddy....That does not have the "mentality"


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Gill's shooting is making me nostalgic for Hassell!


:uhoh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Also, Jamal should have about 5 assists by now, if not for teammates blowing some short-range shots (particularly Marshall).

Ooh, as I'm typing this, Crawford drains a long 3.

Bulls 43, Hawks 36 with 2:57 in the 2nd Q.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Gill's shooting is making me nostalgic for Hassell!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:


He's 2/7 but you dont want those 4 steals?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson with 15 rebounds!!!!!!!

OT: Milwuakee leading 81-65 in Indiana with 7:51 left in the 4th quarter

It's gonna be a tough one tommorow
I wonder if Redd will kill us again


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

If there was any question to how good Tyson chadler is and how important he is to us. They should be answered now.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Even though we are playing better as a team compared to the last game...Tyson is the X factor.....Except from Jamal &Gill everybody else are struggling


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

We cannot shoot to save our lives.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Paxson better find a shooter&some inside presence...Especially that duo of Marshall&Blount is aggravating


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Fire Cartwright. He doesn't know how to motivate his team.
> 
> LOL


good one


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice play at the end of the half.. Bulls lead 48-42!

6 pts, 15 boards for Tyson :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

48-42 Bulls. 

Bulls were 7-26 that quarter...27%!!! 

We are shooting 34% for the game. Hawks 33%.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think no Baxter or Pip in the starting lineup really says all that needed to be said and Baxter has yet to EVEN play.

You can reward hard working players with playing time but you dont reward them with starting spots.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls still shooting badly...Eddy must take over...is he playing with the flu or was that just an excuse in case he doesn't play well tonight?:grinning:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I wish I could be watching this game or any games but since I'm in New York I can only follow it on NBA.com. But seriously I saw 15 boards and said wow misprint. Then I was like wow this isn't a misprint. Hmmmm I like Lonny Baxter as a bruiser off the bench but I think this is a good sign from Mr. Chandler. Curry with 10 points also a nice sign. Although Mr. Gill needs to understand his role...(9 SHOTS)...And another poor shooting night.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson Chandler is grabbing the rebounds Eddy Curry SHOULD have. 

15 for Chandler.... 1 for Curry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bulls 34% fg 29 Q1 points, 19 Q2 points
60% 3Pt, 91.7% FT
20 Pts in the paint
Biggest lead 16
8 turnovers
30 rebounds
12 assists

Hawks 32.6% FG, 21 Q1 points, 21 Q2 points
20% 3Pt, 73.3% FT
<B>24 Pts in the paint</B>
Biggest lead 3
7 turnovers
28 rebounds
11 assists

Crawford is playing like he should.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> I wish I could be watching this game or any games but since I'm in New York I can only follow it on NBA.com. But seriously I saw 15 boards and said wow misprint. Then I was like wow this isn't a misprint. Hmmmm I like Lonny Baxter as a bruiser off the bench but I think this is a good sign from Mr. Chandler. Curry with 10 points also a nice sign. Although Mr. Gill needs to understand his role...(9 SHOTS)...And another poor shooting night.


some cable and sattilite companies are giving the free trial for league pass right now

gill is shooting a bit but they are in the flow he isn't forcing anything


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson's stat line

17 minutes

6 points
15 rebounds
3 BLOCKS
1 assist


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall has FOUR blocks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ohhhh boos!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> ohhhh boos!


They didn't sound that bad to me. They certainly didn't dominate the cheers.

edit: We're talking about the Krause ceremony at halftime, by the way.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

they ARE BOOING kRAUSE......

oH THAT'S GREAT..jUST GREAT...

nOW that will affect the baby bulls in the second half:no:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I have several first half observations. First, the bulls ony have two big men and when they are both out it really hurts us. I mean marshell, fizer, roberson, pippen, and rose are all swing players or undersized big men. BC needs to have either curry or chandler on the floor at all times.

Bluont and marshell as a front court pair is stupid. Also marshell is playing really bad. What is his problem this year. He was two for eight and he is two for seven in the first half. He just look awful on both ends of the court. When curry and chandle went out Atlanta went down low and got multiple easy baskets similar to the wash game.

This team needs to trade one of their undersized PF/SF and get a veteran big man to back up curry and chandler. This was a serious last year and is still a major problem. If they have to they must sign T hill to back up the kids. Neither fizer or marshell have the hieght or bulk to play center.

david


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

totally agree giusd...a trade for Ratliff wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

So beautiful... they're playing the Jurassic Park theme as they unveil the banner! :laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this was a good thing they did for krause , he deserves it


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was pretty neat to see.. Now about that Jurassic music.. No Comment :laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I have several first half observations. First, the bulls ony have two big men and when they are both out it really hurts us. I mean marshell, fizer, roberson, pippen, and rose are all swing players or undersized big men. BC needs to have either curry or chandler on the floor at all times.
> 
> Bluont and marshell as a front court pair is stupid. Also marshell is playing really bad. What is his problem this year. He was two for eight and he is two for seven in the first half. He just look awful on both ends of the court. When curry and chandle went out Atlanta went down low and got multiple easy baskets similar to the wash game.
> ...


they should bring bags back 

i'm not kidding


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Pippen Went Over To Congratulate Krause.. Interesting..


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> So beautiful... they're playing the Jurassic Park theme as they unveil the banner! :laugh:


I couldn't stop from laughing at that either, Krause the T-Rex? :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cartwright is in the locker room telling the guys, "cookies are for closers."


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Pippen Went Over To Congratulate Krause.. Interesting..


And 2-faced!

 

In the pre-game show on ESPN1000 he was asked if Krause deserved any credit and he said no. Then when they reminded him that Krause made it possible for him to make more money when he went to Houston(via sign and trade deal) he said, "So what, he probably made more money off that deal too.)

WTF!!!


Asinine!

:sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think there is a LOT to the talk of Curry's conditioning.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rose still struggling


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: way to go Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal isn't moving without the ball. Guys are having to make tough passes to him, because he's just standing there waiting for the pass.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

52-50, Bulls with 8:30 in the 3rd.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

54-54

Pippen in for the struggling crawford.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

56-54

See ya?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Now, that's the Rose I know.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Now, that's the Rose I know.


You are talking about that baseline shot made, and the foul?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls suck big time...Their players don't have a clue about themselves


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Now, that's the Rose I know.


Rose with the 3-point play!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Very strange... they played a ghost "boo" sound over the PA as Rose was preparing to shoot a free throw.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Common!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We CANT lose this one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> You are talking about that baseline shot made, and the foul?


No, I'm talking about shooting 3-13. 

Gotta love it.

Peace


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are commiting SUICIDE!

EROB in for ROSE
Tysin 21 FUKIN REBOUNDS


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: 7:00 left in the game, NJ 70, Minny 58


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler is awesome!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Pippen got stuffed by Ratliff in the lane, and Tyson grabbed it and jammed over Ratliff!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Nasty Dunk By Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thank God for Chandler!!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

65-61 Bulls. Eddy has 18.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

CHANDLER IS HUGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice run baby :clap:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*TYSON!!!*

Tyson has 20 rebounds with just under 6 minutes left - in the 3rd!!!! 

Tell me how anybody can get that many rebounds in that time? he intimidates players into taking bad shots and then gets their miss. I love this kid!:yes:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Pippen got stuffed by Ratliff in the lane, and Tyson grabbed it and jammed over Ratliff!


Seems like the Bulls are getting a lot of their shots in the lane blocked tonight. They need to work on making that extra pass once they get the defenders in the air.

But then again, everyone can't be MJ!

:laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

PIPPEN FOR 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pipp for Threeeeeeee 68-61. 

Hmmm took Crawford out of the game and the team makes a run.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I'm talking about shooting 3-13.
> ...


5 rebounds and 3 assists, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: TYSON!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Tyson has 20 rebounds with just under 6 minutes left - in the 3rd!!!!
> 
> Tell me how anybody can get that many rebounds in that time? he intimidates players into taking bad shots and then gets their miss. I love this kid!:yes:


TR he had 10 in the first few minutes of the 1st quarter. Add four blocks to those rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 37%, Hawks, 37% also. Bulls have 7 more boards than Atlanta.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Abdur-rahim just totally schooled Chandler.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

If only Gill could hit an outside shot


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls settling for too many jumpers right now!


:nonono:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With 1:29, BC takes out Curry and Chandler to keep them from getting stupid fouls. And to get a breather.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ouch


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It's going to be a stresfull 4th quarter


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

Tyson is Rodman????hahah he is crazy about reb!!!!!!
but tyson is a good kid .


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

that was the best 1:30 I've seen in a long time!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OK. NOWWWWW We need to play some D.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

They have to give it to Curry....


ITS TIME FOR CURRY TO STEP UP AND TAKE OVER


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

72-68 after 3

Line score:
ATL 21-21-26 = 68
CHI 29-19-24 = 72
(Bulls won Q1, lost Q2 and Q3)

Chandler 9 offensive boards, 21 total, 12 points. 4PF (stay in it)
Our starting center has 3 rebounds but 18 points.
Gill is 3-11 FG, but has 5 boards, 3 assists, 4 steals and 8 points

Bulls looked like they were losing their grip on this game until Pippen came in for Crawford.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DEFENSE


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 72-68 after 3
> 
> Line score:
> ...


I agree Dabullz.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Holy Junk

I get back from Friday night activities and see Tyson with 21 rebounds after 3 quarters . . . I nearly fell out of my chair.

Guess that solves our rebounding problems.

Rose has been off . . . hopefully its just rust . . . or is the thumb bothering him still??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount is really hustling. But he just picked up foul #5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Holy Junk
> 
> I get back from Friday night activities and see Tyson with 21 rebounds after 3 quarters . . . I nearly fell out of my chair.
> ...


Rose is not the only one. Bulls as a team is still off in their shooting %


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits the floor for the 3rd time tonight after a loose ball.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

man ...Marshall&Blount together...flat out suck


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall, with blood streaming into his eye, makes the steal, then takes a seat for Chandler.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Marshall bleeding... Nice steal though!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

common guys


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose penetrates, dishes to ERob for the OPEN shot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

E-Rob Jumper 80-73.. Block by Curry


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose hits the floor for the 3rd time tonight after a loose ball.


:worship:

thats extremely good to hear. Music to my ears.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are going to win this one.

They're showing poise instead of panic with this slim lead (and plenty of time left).

Rose now with 6 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

EROB with 2 CLUTCH BASKETS in the 4th Quarter==>I guess he'll get more time tommorow if keeps it up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 12 blocks as a team. Marshall and Chandler 4 each. Curry 2.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Does the offense look any better tonight? I understand we had a lot of spacing problems last night, and guys just standing around . . . not much motion.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dives out of bounds to almost steal the ball.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Curry struggling tonight..he cant scor like he did in March&april:no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

THe offense is looking much better.

Except for now.

Curry just flung a shot at the hoop from the FT line. Not a prayer of going in.

Tie game.

Rose another board.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we do win this game, thats good, But make no mistake, if Chandler had not played, we lose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It will be a PITY to waste Tyson's performance tonight


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUlls are mostly attacking the basket. At least penetrating and dishing for open shots.

Pippen just hit a little hook from the post (do that more!).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-80 tie.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose another rebound.

That's like 7 or 8 now.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Come ON!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Curry struggling tonight..he cant scor like he did in March&april:no:


Ratliff has always given him fits


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

In unrelated news Vin Baker tonight had 24 pts on 10 of 14 and 8 rebounds. He must have been hitting the piss pretty hard these last couple of years if this is how he plays when sober.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

damn


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Ratliff now has 5 fouls. We should give the ball to Curry and have him go straight at him.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

"Will the Bulls' go-to-guy PLEASE STAND UP!"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have a tough time passing in to pippen in the post.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The Bulls' players have put too much pressure on them..When will Eddy slam one???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls using CHandler to double team at the 3pt line.

THey pass inside for the dunk.

Tie game, after a pippen 3.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pippen got the lucky bounce.. I'll take it though :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

huge three by pipp.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CHandler makes 1 of 2.

Pippen with the steal.

Gill in the game, air mails it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

oh oh


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hmmm . . .


Eddy's man, Theo, has 8 points on 3-12 shooting. Has Curry been playing D or is Ratliff just sucking on offense?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Where Is Crawford?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen is winded.

Gill is in for Rose? 

So does BC bring in Crawford or let Pippen play tired?

Or does he bring Rose back in?

(Rose has 8 boards, 5 assists)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

what's the score?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Kendall Gill.


:hurl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

88-87 Bulls.. Hawks Ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> what's the score?


88-87 Bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we cant lose this game


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> Where Is Crawford?


he's not allowed to shoot because he plays the point :krazy: 

I don't get it either


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

cooooome on bulls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUlls defense has been impressive.

Instead of using Chandler to double, they should be using Curry. Curry won't change anyone's shot in the lane, nor will he get the rebound. But he can at least help with the double team.

Pippen is in. Penetrates, draw the foul.

GO TO THE HOOP, CONSISTENTLY.

BC playing the PJax game. SUbs blount for curry for defensive purposes.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

why did we end up like this???We should've blown them out from the second quarter..I'm telling you ..Bulls are commiting suicide(basketball wise)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

A Jason Terry 3 ties it at 90. Pip scores a layup. 1:30 to play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry just got a big rebound.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen drives and scores again.

GO TO THE HOLE.

Crawford played himself out of this game. He started out playing extremely well - the best I've ever seen him. THen he started playing like he wasn't interested and got some pine.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

damn that Jason terry...he really is a pain in the neck


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Pip draws a huge charge!!! Bulls still by 2 with 1:18 left.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen draws the charge.

ZBulls up 92-90 and the ball. Curry back in.

Cartwright is doing the X and O thing perfectly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-87 Bulls


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Let's go Bulls... get it to 99-90!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Ahhhhh..............SCOTTIE IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Classic Pippen!  

What a crazy game. I hope we can make it. This team is playing so hard, especially Tys!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pipp takes a charge!!! Nice game by pipp.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Seeing the Luvabulls made me think... when do the fat guys debut?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This is EXACTLY why we got Scottie!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG EDDY!!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Rose to Curry -- huge jam!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Every game in the East is a dogfight.....

Atlanta is a very competitive team(they lost to NO in overtime wednesday night)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

YEEAAAAAA!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the steal, downcourt pass to gill for the easy layup.

Bulls up 96-90 with :43 left!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wooooooo.. Kendall with the layup.. 6 pt gamge!!!

Tyson wenching!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, Rose made an awesome pass to Curry for a dunk on the previous play.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! OH DAMN!!! I love Eddie Curry so much!! That was NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> :gopray:


this is my new lucky smilie

I post it, Bulls make a few good plays a go on a run 

GO BULLS


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Rose to Curry -- huge jam!!!



THAT's what WE've BEEN WAITING FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap:

This night reminds me the...Good old days:yes:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler dove for that steal.... man gotta love Chandler's energy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kendall with a huge board.. Fouled by Ratliff.. Hit the Road Jack..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Makes both 98-90 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

with Gills lay up, we are up to 40% shooting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All of a sudden bulls have 44 points int he paint.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ATHLON ...could you post a video or two..have them here for 10 minutes then pull them out due to restrictions!

I want that dunk!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

98-92.. Abdur-Rahim fouls out.. Hit the Road Jack, hit the road Jack, dont ya come back no more.. What'd ya say?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

as Chick Hearn would have said..."the doors are closed, the lights are out..."


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> ATHLON ...could you post a video or two..have them here for 10 minutes then pull them out due to restrictions!
> 
> I want that dunk!


:laugh: 

I'll second that


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I just got home a few minutes ago...since about the eight minute mark...Pip looks GREAT...Curry's dunk was GREAT...Tysons stat line is GREAT...but how come I haven't seen Jamal on the floor?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

THEY WANT TACOS!

Edit: McDonalds Sandwich now?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> ATHLON ...could you post a video or two..have them here for 10 minutes then pull them out due to restrictions!
> 
> I want that dunk!


No he can't. Not videos.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with 8 boards, 7 assists.

Pippen is our MVP this game, in spite of mediocre stats. CHandler was huge early, pippen sealed it.

Rose clearly is having problems shooting. Rust. He's missed free throws the last two games, which isn't like him.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

THE TEAM had to much presure....If it wasn't for Tyson we'd be 0-2


PAX must find a meaner PF!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GB

Crawford played himself out of the game. Pippen took over at PG and Crawford hasn't been back since early in the 2nd half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pip was awesome today. He took over the team in the second half. He played point all second half after he came in for Crawford. 

Great game!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose with 8 boards, 7 assists.
> 
> Pippen is our MVP this game, in spite of mediocre stats. CHandler was huge early, pippen sealed it.
> ...


I agree. Chandler set the pace and gave us great energy. But pippen wouldn't let us lose this one. He is the MVP. They sat down Crawford and Pippen took over.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

They must give a standing ovation to TYSON


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford never stopped the guards penetration.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BC doing the X and O thing.

He puts in Crawford with :16 left so if he gets fouled, he shoots the FTs.

NICE!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

BC needs to let Crawford play his game a bit more. Crawford can score. If he isn't allowed to score at the pg spot, use him as the sg and let Pip handle the point. At least that ways he's allowed to play to his strengths.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

How does Crawford look coming into the game as far as demeanor goes


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> ATHLON ...could you post a video or two..have them here for 10 minutes then pull them out due to restrictions!
> 
> I want that dunk!


Can't do it across out public board...take it to email or pm's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Defense wasn't crawford's problem. It was offense.

He stood when he didn't have the ball. He started taking poor shots. He made it tough for his teammates to get him the ball when they were in trouble.

It happened about 4 straight plays and BC yanked him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> BC needs to let Crawford play his game a bit more. Crawford can score. If he isn't allowed to score at the pg spot, use him as the sg and let Pip handle the point. At least that ways he's allowed to play to his strengths.


Bingo.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Maybe this will open Eddys eyes that he needs work defensively...when they take him out of the game when they need a defensive stop, and put him back in when theyre on offense.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Well I thought the last 7 minutes or so was some very suspenseful basketball. From Eddy's monsterous dunks, to Terry's clutch 3's. It was a fun game to watch, too bad my team wasn't able to win the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I want some food :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> BC needs to let Crawford play his game a bit more. Crawford can score. If he isn't allowed to score at the pg spot, use him as the sg and let Pip handle the point. At least that ways he's allowed to play to his strengths.


I dont think it's his scoring he is worried about


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 1 for 2 FT again.

He'll play himself into shape over the next couple of games. BUt he's such a smart player - he's been able to contribute in many ways besides scoring tonight.

Crawford grabs the board, gets fouled.

Nice move, BC>


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Well I thought the last 7 minutes or so was some very suspenseful basketball. From Eddy's monsterous dunks, to Terry's clutch 3's. It was a fun game to watch, too bad my team wasn't able to win the game.


Terry was a pest out there. He was droppin 3s in the defenders' mug. 

Great game... great play by both teams.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Well...Rose played Horrible..a non factor..and we still won...that wouldn't have happened last year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls win their first game 100-94

*Stats:*
Eddy Curry - 22 pts, 4 boards
Jalen Rose - 15 pts, 8 boards, 7 assists
Tyson Chandler - 14 pts, 22 Boards, 2 assists, 4 BLOCKS
Kendall Gill - 12 pts, 6 boards, 4 assists, 4 steals
Scottie Pippen - 12 pts, 3 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals
Jamal Crawford - 7 pts, 4 boards, 5 assists, 1 steal


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford misses TWO FTs.

Pip gets the steal to end the game. Fitting.

Bulls won this game with the vets and big contributions from Curry and CHandler.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ahh...............PIPPEN

Enough said


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Defense wasn't crawford's problem. It was offense.
> 
> He stood when he didn't have the ball. He started taking poor shots. He made it tough for his teammates to get him the ball when they were in trouble.
> ...


That might be but at the same time, Wennington was concerned about the fact that the guards were not stopping their penetration. So, maybe both. I dont know.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

WE ARE WINNING IT ALL THIS YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This interviewer lady is looking at Tyson like that reporter in playmakers...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win. 1-1.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> WE ARE WINNING IT ALL THIS YEAR!!!!!!!


Not if we're struggling against Atlanta...


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great Game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> That might be but at the same time, Wennington was concerned about the fact that the guards were not stopping their penetration. So, maybe both. I dont know.


Well, Terry destroyed Pippen with all those 3's, but it didn't matter, eh?

And I thought the BUlls played GREAT defense with Crawford in the game in the 1st half.

What really helped the Bulls win this was both Pippen and Rose driving to the hole and dishing. It moved the defense into the lane, and they drew fouls (Abdur-Rahim and Ratliff both fouled out).

Crawford was yanked after taking a 3 with :20 left on the 24 second clock.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Jersey beat minny, 84-61. 

Fire Minnys coach. 

Hoiberg: 22 minutes, no points

Hassell 8 minutes.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Not if we're struggling against Atlanta...


No, i know we will win it all this year, we just beat defending nba champion stephen jackson and his hawks


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

MVP goes to TYson


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think it's his scoring he is worried about


probably not.

But IMO Crawford is trying to play a role he is not really comfortable with. I can't watch the game, but I have read some other posters saying Crawford looked hesitant to shoot when he was open sometimes. His head is messed up a little bit right now . . . he's thinking about playing a certain way instead of just going out and playing his game. Its taking him out of his game.

I just think that if BC won't let him play his game from the pg spot he should move him over to the sg spot so he can be comfortable and play his game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think BC deserves props for doing the X and O thing perfectly.

This is the first time I've ever seen him do the offense/defense substitution in a game. He played this like a playoff game. A must-win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Terry destroyed Pippen with all those 3's, but it didn't matter, eh?
> ...


True. After I wrote what I did, Terry did come to mind. 

Agree with the rest of the thought.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 103-95
> 
> Bulls



 

If Rose had just hit his free throws!!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a matter of conditioning. As Rose gets into better shape, the free throws will sink late in games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> probably not.
> ...


Crawford was 3-5 FG at the half with 4 rebounds and 5 assists. He played his position perfectly in that half.

In the 2nd half, he was 0-2 FG with 1 garbage time assist, and Atlanta scored like 7 straight points. Our offense looked terrible to start the 2nd half.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Fox Sports Net ticker says the score is Atlanta 91, Bulls 0


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> MVP goes to TYson


Hell yeah!  Without him, I doubt we would of won this game. He made a huge difference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

great game by Chandler. But, the real test is tomorrow night. Why? Last season he never put back to back great games together. I think this being his third season, we need to see him do that very thing.

MVP goes to pippen.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, NCBullsFan*, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, GB, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, ScottVdub, MichaelOFAZ*, Nater, Crawscrew*, superdave, 7thwatch, mgolding, Future, Benny the Bull, gamadict, bullsfanindc, Chi_Lunatic*, RoRo, pmtan99, airety, Bulls4Life, shazha, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, Thorgal, numlock, BSchmaranz, Kismet*, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, raptorsrule15, Athlon33.6*, JPBulls, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, DaBullz)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford was 3-5 FG at the half with 4 rebounds and 5 assists. He played his position perfectly in that half.
> ...


As I said I can't watch the game . . . if I'm wrong here I'm glad.

I wonder what made the difference between 1st and 2nd halves?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer 4 minutes and Baxter DNP. 

Is BC shortening the rotation or is this a case of where he went with matchups.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (FJ_of _Rockaway, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, L.O.B, GeorgiaSports, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, ScottVdub, Nater, DaBullz, superdave, 7thwatch, mgolding, Future, Benny the Bull, gamadict, bullsfanindc, RoRo, pmtan99, airety, shazha, unBULLievable, numlock, BSchmaranz, giusd, cwalkmanuel, John The Cool Kid, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, WestHighHawk, MJG, JPBulls, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, Bulls4Life)

WW


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Chandler was fantastic tonight

32 mins 5-9 FG, 22 rebs, 13 pts, 4 blks

This guy is going to be huge. No one should underestimate how good he could be and how important he is to the Bulls. 

I didn't see the game. Curry gets 4 boards in 30 mins. Was it because Curry rebounded poorly or Chandler took them from him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> As I said I can't watch the game . . . if I'm wrong here I'm glad.
> ...


The best I can make of it, Crawford felt the pressure. We were losing a big lead and he tried to single-handedly put us back up.

Crawford wasn't really playing PG, though. Pippen and Rose were bringing the ball up court. But when one of them got double-teamed in the corner, Crawford just stood there. You have to go to the ball to help a teammate in that spot.

It's almost like Crawford got upset in the locker room and decided not to play.

I will say this - he truly played terrific in the first half. Under control, the team was firing on all cylinders, etc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone hear Wennington call Boerwinkle Terry Boers? What the.

Funk sounded kinda disgusted. 


GOOOD Game today. I must resound Chandler for player of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Chandler was fantastic tonight
> 
> 32 mins 5-9 FG, 22 rebs, 13 pts, 4 blks
> ...


Rose took all the rebounds from Curry. ;-)

BTW, we have to mention Gill. He played great, even though he shot just 4-13. 6 boards, 4 assists, and 4 steals. His defense, hustle, and poise were big factors in the win, too.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford was 3-5 FG at the half with 4 rebounds and 5 assists. He played his position perfectly in that half.
> ...


So if the team struggles for a 2 minute stretch you bench your starting pf the rest of the game.

The hawks scored 6-7 straight points on like 2 more occasions in the second half but I didnt se anyone else getting yanked.

Is this the tone that Bc is setting for this team a bad 3 minute stretch of play and you sit the rest of the half and if so will it apply for everyone.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson got the crowd energized. Pip then took over in the 4th. He might be the only wing guy in history who can take over games defensively.....and that too at the age of 38!! Curry finally came up big offensively and Gill was a pest on D. Jalen ****** me off with his shot selection, although he made a couple of big passes down the stretch.

MVP of the game - Tyson Chandler. He was our heart tonight. Kept us in the game when we were playing like **** offensively.

On the side note, bulls management has truly messed up Crawford's head. The man looks so hesitant out there i just feel sorry for him. Its time bulls put Pip on the point and let JC play off the ball. Its obvious now considering JC is not what the management wants him to be.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

Funny photo ......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> So if the team struggles for a 2 minute stretch you bench your starting pf the rest of the game.
> ...


At the point where BC yanked Crawford, the BUlls were basically playing 4 on 5. Crawford deserved to play because of his first half. He deserved to be yanked because of his start in the 2nd half. Then the team just played terrific without him out there, and there was no reason to put him back in.

THere was one point with about 2 minutes left when it looked like Pippen might have been out of gas, but BC left him in and the result was victory.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Lets not kid ourselfs BC benched both rose and JC for playing like they did not care if they won or lost. After they were out the bulls went on a run and maintained the lead most of the rest of the game. Rose came back in and played better in the 4th. But JC sat. 

Bottom line you can not win in the NBA without good PG play, period. Terry was killing JC and JC toke two awful shoot in the first few minutes of the second half with two careless turnovers. Very careless. I will continue too say this all year, he does not have the skills or mind set to be a pg. He is and always will be a sg. Not too bash but he has played awful two games in a row and much like last year he played awful for the first several months of the season.

BC wants to win and frankly JC plays like he cares more about how he looks then winning. He still does not understand the game and what the difference between winning and losing is, and we all know it is the little things that win games. Look for pippen to play more and more pg with rose at three and gill at sg or roberson at three and rose at two. Remember what BC did last year when curry was playing bad with a total lack of interest. Curry sat and watched. Look for BC to do that to JC unless he really starts showing some interest in winning.

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Impossible.

Rose played 39 minutes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy just said that things get "shaky" when the Chandler/Crawford/Curry triumvirate is broken up on the playing court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Lets not kid ourselfs BC benched both rose and JC for playing like they did not care if they won or lost. After they were out the bulls went on a run and maintained the lead most of the rest of the game. Rose came back in and played better in the 4th. But JC sat.
> 
> Bottom line you can not win in the NBA without good PG play, period. Terry was killing JC and JC toke two awful shoot in the first few minutes of the second half with two careless turnovers. Very careless. I will continue too say this all year, he does not have the skills or mind set to be a pg. He is and always will be a sg. Not too bash but he has played awful two games in a row and much like last year he played awful for the first several months of the season.
> ...


You bring up a very good point about what BC did. Remember Curry and last year???? BC is trying to get Jamals attention.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Last year, would we have won this game?

Would we have won it this year without Pippen?

Rose almost pulled a double/double


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Last year, would we have won this game?
> 
> Would we have won it this year without Pippen?
> ...


He almost had a triple double. I remember at least 3 plays where he could have gotten an assist, but didn't.

Like an alley-oop in the first half where two bulls went for the dunk and both missed it.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

As always trueblue you are right on. I don't want to be all negative. Chandler just played great and in my opinion will average more broads than points. He is also a great match with curry who is more O than D and they make a formidable frontcourt. Also his energy pushes the whole team. 

Gill shoot bad but his intensity and D was hugh. Terry was super hot and last year the bulls would have drived but they double terry in the last six minutes and really hustled. That is what won the game along with pippen just taking over the last three minutes. I will also say the bulls will have a hard time with quick pg's like terry all year unless hinrich really gets it together but he is a first year and i think he will struggle untill the alstar break.

david


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Users Browsing Forum:* (FJ_of _Rockaway, ChiBullsFan, GB, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nesovic, Nater, DaBullz, superdave, TellCoby, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, gamadict, Electric Slim, bullsfanindc, Spyfy, pmtan99, RangerC, RATF, robert60446, uracornball, Bulls4Life, shazha, Mr. Bill, unBULLievable, brian34cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, KA, BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, JPBulls, spongyfungy, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, SPMJ)

WOW


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> *Users Browsing Forum:* (FJ_of _Rockaway, ChiBullsFan, GB, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Nesovic, Nater, DaBullz, superdave, TellCoby, 7thwatch, hps, Benny the Bull, gamadict, Electric Slim, bullsfanindc, Spyfy, pmtan99, RangerC, RATF, robert60446, uracornball, Bulls4Life, shazha, Mr. Bill, unBULLievable, brian34cook, giusd, cwalkmanuel, KA, BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, JPBulls, spongyfungy, FireCartwrightNow, sonny, SPMJ)
> 
> WOW


Beat me to it ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

As I scan the box score, here's some things I notice.

Vets got huge playing time: Rose 39, Gill 36, Pippen 27, Marshall 17, Blount 13, ERob 17.

vs.

Curry 30, Chandler 32, Crawford 25.

Pippen had ZERO turnovers. Just 3 rebounds and 3 assists. 2 steals. Goes to show that numbers do not make a PG great.

Curry and Chandler each had 2 assists.

Fizer played just 4 minutes. But he went 1-2 with 2-2 FT, 1 reb, and 1 assist. 

Aside from Fizer, Chandler (5-9), Curry (9-18), and ERob (2-3) were the only guys who shot .500 for us.

Rose went 1-2 with 4 FT in Q4, along with a bunch of rebounds and assists (6 and 5).

Pippen went 3-6 with 2-2 FT and 9 pts in Q4.

Bulls had 27 assists to Atlanta's 22.

Bulls had 53 rebounds to Atlanta's 48

Bulls had just 13 TO. That's the fewest I think in all games this season, including pre-season.

Bulls played a 9-man rotation (Fizer's 4 minutes made him 10th man).


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Lets not kid ourselfs BC benched both rose and JC for playing like they did not care if they won or lost. After they were out the bulls went on a run and maintained the lead most of the rest of the game. Rose came back in and played better in the 4th. But JC sat.
> 
> Bottom line you can not win in the NBA without good PG play, period. Terry was killing JC and JC toke two awful shoot in the first few minutes of the second half with two careless turnovers. Very careless. I will continue too say this all year, he does not have the skills or mind set to be a pg. He is and always will be a sg. Not too bash but he has played awful two games in a row and much like last year he played awful for the first several months of the season.
> ...


Remember we built our big lead at the beginning with Crawford playing point guard and playing pretty good defense on Terry. (Pippen really struggled with Terry in the 4th quarter.) The offense was running quite smoothly at the beginning of the game, as well. 

But in the 3rd quarter, Crawford (and Rose) did take some early-in-the-shot-clock long jumpers that did not make any sense given how effective Curry and even Chandler were on the inside. Letting Pippen play the rest of the game was exactly the right signal to send to Crawford, although I was really worried that Terry was going to shoot us into a loss.

Perhaps somebody sees something that I don't, but is Blount really a good defender? He seems to commit fouls like it is going out of style, but I have a hard time seeing how he is a better defender than Marshall or possibly even Baxter. Five fouls and two turnovers in just 13 minutes is an awful lot of negative plays (some of the fouls may not have been negative) for a veteran. I suspect Baxter would give us more consistent and heady play than Blount does.

But overall, it was great to see Chandler and Curry really being the dominant forces of the game during many long stretches, Gill and Robinson provide a lot of energy, and Pippen play like the steady hand that we hoped for.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> 
> 
> Bottom line you can not win in the NBA without good PG play, period. Terry was killing JC and JC toke two awful shoot in the first few minutes of the second half with two careless turnovers. Very careless. I will continue too say this all year, he does not have the skills or mind set to be a pg. He is and always will be a sg. Not too bash but he has played awful two games in a row and much like last year he played awful for the first several months of the season.


What are you taking about ?Did you even see the game ?Jc totally had Terry on ice and when he left Terry had 5 pts but finished with 24 .You are letting your obvious bias slip or didnt see the game .Crawford played about as well as a pg can play in the first half within this offense in the first half.A sloppy 2-3 minute stretch usually dont get starters benched for an entire half.

My question to you will you be so quick to want the rest of the team benched entire halves when they play bad for 2-3 minutes stretches? Because as we saw in the first game everyone on this team is capable of extended periods of bad play.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls played a 9-man rotation (Fizer's 4 minutes made him 10th man).


Bingo! IMHO, that's a big key. Veteran players need to find their rhythm. Running them in and out to accomodate the rest of the roster won't get it done. BC needs to stick with a 9 man rotation and plug other guys in on an "as needed" basis only.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Best play of the game:

Chandler's dunk over ratliff.

Worst play of the game (tie):

Curry throws a shot at the backboard from the FT line that was just terrible.

Crawford throws a pass right at Terry who takes it the length of the floor for an easy layup with Crawford trotting behind making no attempt to try and stop him.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Athlon33.6</b>!
> Funny photo ......


Not funny...touching. Seeing Krause surrounded by the likes of Curry, Chandler, Crawford, Mason, Fizer and Baxter, all recent Krause draft choices I think had a lot to do with Pippen reaching out to Krause to pay him his props.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen's 4 for 16 is ugly, but he'll come around, still getting the rust out, and he was 2 for 3 from behind the 3 point line, which is nice.
Good to see him hustling all over the place, thats what its about baby!

Milwaukee tomorrow night.. they've been hot haven't they?
This should be interesting.


----------



## Athlon33.6 (Jul 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Not funny...touching. Seeing Krause surrounded by the likes of Curry, Chandler, Crawford, Mason, Fizer and Baxter, all recent Krause draft choices I think had a lot to do with Pippen reaching out to Krause to pay him his props.


Yeah man. That's true.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

You know i watdhed the game and terry was kicking JC butt and that is why BC benched him, period. He say what everyone else say and that is if the bulls wanted to win they need to replave JC. Next you are going to tell me BC wasn't watching the game because he benched him.

As for Terry he had 7 points in the fist five minutes of the second half and he was going riight by JC. The last straw was when JC turned the ball over on a fast bread (second fast breaK TO of the game) and teryy passed off for a dine and another easy basket.

The issue isn't stat's because pippens stat's did not indicate what a great game he had. For a PG there is a lot more than just stat's. He has not idea how to run the team. As for the first quarter the bulls ran up a lead on chandler and curry's play and not because of JC. Mind you he played ok in the first half but he did not stop terry it was mostly C and C.

By the way chandler and curry's first fouls of the game were because terry went right by JC and they had to leave the man to cover his sorry D. 

david


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> You know i watdhed the game and terry was kicking JC butt and that is why BC benched him, period. He say what everyone else say and that is if the bulls wanted to win they need to replave JC. Next you are going to tell me BC wasn't watching the game because he benched him.
> 
> As for Terry he had 7 points in the fist five minutes of the second half and he was going riight by JC. The last straw was when JC turned the ball over on a fast bread (second fast breaK TO of the game) and teryy passed off for a dine and another easy basket.
> ...


I'm right with you. I think BillC was justified in pulling JC. But I was surprised that he didn't return until the game had already been decided with less than half a minute left in the game. JC came in, didn't seem to have his mind focused at all as he rushed two free throws and clanked them both. I've been keeping a very close eye on JC, because of all the talk surrounding his defense, and it is pretty bad. He often lays way off his man, and when guarding a Terry or Arenas that just spells trouble. When his defender starts moving around, trying to shake him, Jamal is slow to react and usually 2 or 3 steps behind him. Jamal also spends a lot of time watching the ball on defense instead of watching his defender or watching the general movement of players in relation to his man, for example, when big men are coming over to set picks. It's frustrating to watch. And then on offense, JC really isn't setting the table as he should be. He's loves to show off his handle, but if it gives him space, he uses it to shoot fadeaways and outside shots instead of running in and forcing the defense to colapse on him. When they do he uses the floater instead of the wrap around pass. 

JC also had trouble dribbling in traffic on the break last night. Several easy fast break opportunities went to waste as he dribbled off his foot. i don't know if a defender got a hand on the ball or what, either way he should be able to sheild the ball better than that.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Sorry I took so long to post them, but here are my impressions of the game last night. I attended and it made it even better that they won. Overall it was a light crowd. Don't know if it was because it was halloween or they were playing the hawks but i sit in section 313 and it was dead. Nobody around, but ah well at least i got to sit lower and there was plenty of arm room.

Two words-Tyson Chandler. He dominated the first quarter. I thought it was a glitch on the score board when i saw he had 9 rebs in the first few mins of the 1st quarter. His inside prescence was a big improvement compared to the first game.

Eddy Curry was dominant inside the paint on offense at least. He really couldn't be stopped. He had that Shaq-like hop step going, and then in the closing minutes of the 4th quarter he had that monster dunk. I was glad to see him playing with emotion.

Scottie Pippen looked like the Scottie of old in the 4th quarter. He really took over the offense. It brought back a lot of memories.

What the hell happened to Jamal Crawford? I in another thread that cartwright didnt like his defense against terry, um......did he not see anyone else playing defense on terry? That guy was wide open half the time. 

The halftime ceremony wasn't bad. I expected a bad response for krause, but i was happy to see that the cheers drowned out the boo birds. It was touching to see all the players come out. I thought for a second it was going to only be crawford, chandler and curry but the rest of the players came out. Scottie didnt come out til later, and didn't even stand by the team when they were behind krause. At the end he ended up shaking Krause's hand. Overall it was a nice little ceremony.

It was finally nice to see Eddie Robinson getting some PT. He made some key shots. HOpefully he can stay healthy and contribute some more.

What dirt does Corie Blount have on the coaching staff to get so much PT? ???? My god he played a ton in the first half. Cartwright took out chandler for this guy? I would have rather seen fizer in there instead of blount.

Kendall Gill looked good last night, except for a horrible shot he took. But overall he looked good, and a nice addition to the team. This team is going to have guys like him, scottie, marshall who are vets and will hopefully know how to close out games.


----------

